

Learn to stop using shiny new things and love MySQL - brianchu
http://engineering.pinterest.com/post/116038532184/learn-to-stop-using-shiny-new-things-and-love

======
stephenr
I don't understand why the author claims MySQL won't do replication to a read-
slave out of the box?

Sure it's not just turned on, but it's not _that_ hard to setup the built in
replication in that scenario.

For reference though, I'd recommend percona cluster over mysql built in
replication. No need to juggle read/write slaves then.

